# 05 throttle body



## tlcmetrokc (Jul 8, 2006)

is a throttle body available for the 05? how bout mass air meters, i see 2: 1 for non cai and 1 for cai? they dont give any sizes, when i was building mustangs we mated up same sizes


----------

